# Anyone Use TIX4TONIGHT in Las Vegas?



## Cindala (Jan 19, 2010)

How many of you have used TIX4TONIGHT in Las Vegas for buying discounted show tickets?

What was your experience and is it worth it?

Also saw TIX4DINNER....anyone try that?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 19, 2010)

I've used both services.  Tix4Tonite is not a half priced place, because they put on a service charge.  And they tend to have mostly the lower tiers of shows on sale, which are grossly overpriced to begin with.  If you decide to use them, be prepared to wait in line.  If you have a car with you, you can park by the one just south of the Riviera.  

A better deal would be Gold Star Events online, where you can purchase in advance, so you know what is available.  Their deals aren't half price all the time, but they have a wider range of shows.  I've used them, too, and they send you a confirmation to print out.

I've used Tix4Dinner, and it *is* a deal.  You can purchase these up to a few days in advance.  The only drawback is that you have to make a reservation at the time that you purchase the voucher.  So you have to know when you will have dinner today, tomorrow, or the next day.  You purchase only a voucher from them for a service fee (don't remember how much, but less than $15., for sure) and pay the discounted price with the voucher at the restaurant.

Hope this helps.  Its been awhile since I've used them, but I'd do it again for dinner.

Fern


----------



## Cindala (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information! How far in advance can you purchase your tickets on GoldStar.com for shows? I am assuming if there is any discount, it has to be closer to the date. We are booked for Vegas the last week of June.


----------



## kjd (Jan 19, 2010)

There are so many myths about everything in Las Vegas that you don't know what to believe.  I had heard that Tix4Tonight had 50% off deals on just about every show in LV.  When you get there you find out that they don't.  It's also said that they offer better deals earlier in a week than on weekends.  I was also told that even though you can access Tix4Tonight on line, you will get better discounts and selections if you stand in line at one of their outlets.  Is that true?

There are better ways to get your tickets for the more popular shows.  Usually without discounts.  You can stand in line at the theater box office the day of the performance.  You can use the concierge at the timeshare/hotel where you stay.  (Marriott TS have them)  I have heard that there is a special telephone line strictly for concierges at many of the shows.  I was also told that because of it the concierge is able to get better seats at a performance.  Is that true?

If you are interested in any Cirque Du Soleil shows you can join the Cirque Club on line and receive discounts and select tickets prior to your arrival in Las Vegas.  That is true because I became a member.  (It's free)

I have used Tix4Tonight several times and am basically satisfied with their service.  Usually, I have used them for lesser shows that would not have been my first choice.  Shows like "V" at the Miracle Mile.  I saw "The Producers" at Paris starring Tony Danza using Tix4Tonight.  It was a good show.  Many of those shows are worth seeing.  I'm just not sure the discounts are what they claim they are and they often don't have all of the shows available for purchase.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 19, 2010)

I've used Goldstar to buy several discount show tickets.  You can buy in advance, and you don't have to wait in long lines in Vegas.  They won't have all the shows, but they do have many popular ones at steep discounts.  Never had a bad experience, the service works pretty slick.

JT


----------



## jackio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have also purchased tickets from private parties off craigslist and ebay.


----------



## zazz (Jan 20, 2010)

I use them when I am out there.

Lots of the shows are not 50% off.  But if I am in town and wondering what to do that evening, I will head out to see what's playing.  Even if its only 20%off, its a good price and it beats running aroung looking for a better discount enslewhere.

If there is a show that you absolutely positively have to see, I would buy box office or see if your concierge can help.

The meals can be a decent deal.  Again, you pay a service fee for that so it reduces the 50% savings.  And the reservations aren't really guaranteed.  So if you are going during a busy time, don't expect them to honor a reservation for 7PM right at 7PM.


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw Carrot Top from the Tix4Tonite booth. Price was about 40% less. Show was good but, man that Carrot Top is a goofy looking thing I'll tell ya.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2010)

mattman27 said:


> I saw Carrot Top from the Tix4Tonite booth. Price was about 40% less. Show was good but, man that Carrot Top is a goofy looking thing I'll tell ya.



No offense, but I can't stand him!


----------



## SunSand (Jan 22, 2010)

Carrot Top is one of those odd entertainers that is much better in person.  It's the kind of show you go see and laugh (and I mean laugh hard) but you can't tell anyone you were there, or they groan (YOU went to Carrot Top!?).  Surprising as it may sound, he's very funny in person. Fun night... really


----------



## beanie (Jan 23, 2010)

used them for "V" the variety show. show is very good but overpriced at $80 so we used t4t and recieved them for around $40 .


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 23, 2010)

zazz said:


> I use them when I am out there.
> 
> Lots of the shows are not 50% off.  But if I am in town and wondering what to do that evening, I will head out to see what's playing.  Even if its only 20%off, its a good price and it beats running aroung looking for a better discount enslewhere.
> 
> If there is a show that you absolutely positively have to see, I would buy box office or see if your concierge can help.



i totally agree.  

it's not all half price but definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2010)

I also recommend checking Goldstar Events. Of the shows I see listed today, I've seen the following ones and I can recommend them all:

George Wallace
Hitzville
Marriage Can Be Murder
Legends in Concert
Defending the Caveman
Blue Man Group
Penn & Teller
The Mentalist
Larry G. Jones


----------



## Cindala (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking both TIX4TONIGHT and Goldstar Events, I am not seeing much for our dates yet...June 26-July 3. I am guessing that we will have to wait until we are closer to see more things open up!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2010)

You are right.  If there is something you really want to see, one of the top tier shows, you'll probably have to pay retail, especially at the time you are going to be there.  Goldstar will start having availability from a two weeks or maybe a month ahead at most.

Fern


----------



## Cindala (Jan 26, 2010)

How busy is the end of June in Vegas? Is it less busy because the temps are higher? Might there be fewer shows?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 26, 2010)

Cindala said:


> How busy is the end of June in Vegas? Is it less busy because the temps are higher? Might there be fewer shows?


It seems busy to me all the time, whether it's hot or not. I doubt there would be fewer shows in June.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 26, 2010)

Even though it is hot in June, it is a busier time than, say now.  The only time that shows go dark is generally from after Rodeo Week in December till after Christmas.

Fern


----------

